# Solved: can't connect to youtube



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3682 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 280151 MB, Free - 129763 MB; D: Total - 23953 MB, Free - 2846 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 188B
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I can't connect to youtube on any browser. I can go to any other website with no problem.
Can someone help me with this problem
Thanks, Roy


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what error are you getting?


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

I get the message Webpage not available.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is this at home, school or work?


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

this is at home


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

and i can get to youtube on another computer.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what happens when you ping it from that pc?


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't know how to send you the results but it sent 4 messages and received 4 messages with 0 loss.
The address is 64.233.185.190


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

if the pc can ping youtube, it's a setting in the pc somewhere. Maybe a browser setting, maybe hosts, but it's something on that end.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Browse to:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

Click on *hosts*.

Choose *Notepad* from the list of programs to open the file with.

Copy the content and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1 localhost
#	::1 localhost


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, nothing wrong there.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm guessing you can access Google?


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

yes, I can access google, facebook, yahoo, netflix, etc. Youtube is the only place I can't connect to.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you reach YouTube with *THIS* Google cached version?


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

I am going to have to leave for a dr's. appt and i may not get back on today.
Thanks for helping and I will get back on tomorrow morning if not this afternoon.
Roy


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

I got the webpage you sent but when i tried to search youtube i got the error message Webpage not available


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

When you can, make sure your browsers aren't set to use a proxy server.

In *Internet Explorer*:

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Under Proxy server, uncheck the "Use a proxy server for your LAN......." box and click OK.

In *Firefox*:

Click Tools > Options... > Advanced > Network > Settings > select *No proxy *> click OK.

In *Google Chrome*:


Open Google Chrome
Click on the Menu key > Settings > Show Advanced Settings.
Scroll to the Network section > Change proxy settings.
Go to the Connections tab.
Click on LAN Settings.
Uncheck "Use a proxy for your LAN..."


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

I made the changes to all 3 browsers and I still get the same error. I restarted each browser after changing them and I get the same message.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Were there any proxy servers?


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

No proxy servers. I have to quit for today. back in the morning. thanks for your help and I will be back on early tomorrow.
Roy


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is a very common problem with many possible solutions. Most of the time, your IP address has been blocked for whatever reason (a glitch, website firewall error, IP blacklist, etc.). Using a proxy server or Web proxy will surely get you into YouTube, but it's only a band-aid solution.

Will possibly not be enough, but try renewing your IP address with the following procedure:

http://kb.linksys.com/linksys/GetAr...4ae4daab41ef44935_3984.xml&pid=80&converted=0

Follow instructions for Windows 8.


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

I really appreciate your help. Changing the browser proxy servers like you said. That didn't fix it yesterday but when I rebooted this morning everything works fine. Got into Youtube with no problem.
Thanks again for your help.
Roy


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

royt622 said:


> I really appreciate your help. Changing the browser proxy servers like you said. That didn't fix it yesterday but when I rebooted this morning everything works fine. Got into Youtube with no problem.
> Thanks again for your help.
> Roy


Well, the wait and the reboot may have simply renewed your IP address, which we would have possibly achieved from my previous post. We may never know. 

Glad it now works! :up:


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

good on ya, Phantom.....:up:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure I actually did anything...


----------

